# NJ Gov: Want a Beer? Get a Shot First



## Robert59 (May 4, 2021)

Launches 'Shot and a Beer' vaccine program to encourage residents to get vaccinated

https://www.newser.com/story/305719...launches-shot-and-a-beer-vaccine-program.html


----------



## chic (May 5, 2021)

The beginning of vaccine discrimination in America.  What's next. The vaccinated get preferential treatment the rest of their lives.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2021)

The message meaning you can’t drink beer unless you’re vaccinated? 
It wouldn’t hurt me any since I don’t drink....especially not beer. That’s actually lame but kind of funny all rolled into one.


----------



## chic (May 5, 2021)

Keesha said:


> The message meaning you can’t drink beer unless you’re vaccinated?
> It wouldn’t hurt me any since I don’t drink....especially not beer. That’s actually lame but kind of funny all rolled into one.


No. It doesn't mean that. I don't drink either, but it is discriminatory to give people any financial perks for being vaccinated. This is the beginning of the two tier society conspiracy theorists spoke about months ago - the vaccinated vs the unvaccinated. It's just morally wrong.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2021)

chic said:


> No. It doesn't mean that. I don't drink either, but it is discriminatory to give people any financial perks for being vaccinated. This is the beginning of the two tier society conspiracy theorists spoke about months ago - the vaccinated vs the unvaccinated. It's just morally wrong.


I agree with you.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 5, 2021)

Some say alcohol after 3-4 alcohol free days is ok after the vaccine.

https://www.bustle.com/wellness/drink-alcohol-covid-vaccine-doctors

Regardless should not be bribing people with intoxicating substances period.


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2021)

For beer, I'd still say, "No thanks."
BUT, a case of Bailey's Irish Cream.......might be a different story.


----------



## chic (May 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> For beer, I'd still say, "No thanks."
> BUT, a case of Bailey's Irish Cream.......might be a different story.


I'm holding out for a new car @win231.


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

Next item to be sold on the Internet:  A t-shirt that says, "I got vaccinated and all I got was this lousy t-shirt!"


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2021)

C'mon now Gov. Murphy! Yet another ploy that fails with me because I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2021)

What about people trying to recover from the effects of alcohol abuse?  They surely don't need a beer.  This country places too much importance on drinking alcohol especially when it is a poison that kills millions each year.


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> What about people trying to recover from the effects of alcohol abuse?  They surely don't need a beer.  This country places too much importance on drinking alcohol especially when it is a poison that kills millions each year.


According to the article, "Any New Jerseyan who gets their first vaccine dose in the month of May and takes their vaccination card to a participating brewery will receive a free beer."


----------



## Brookswood (May 6, 2021)

This is nonsense.  Let them not have the vaccine If they choose.  who cares?  I’m not going to continue to wear a mask, and avoid living my life to protect those who choose not to get the vaccine.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 6, 2021)

Shot and a beer, nothing new.


----------

